# Water in my hash oil



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

A few days ago I was making a couple of small batches of iso hash.  I was trying to solidify the syrupy goo I had in one tray by adding some good keif.  Seemed to work very well.  I ended up with a gram of hardened hash that I can place a chunk at a time on a bowl load.  Oh, I also pressed the final product by dusting it with keif then placing the disk between two pieces of parchment paper and using an iron at about half the heat setting.  I like the way it came out, except now I got a cheap vape pen and the hard stuff is not as workable as an oil would be.

Anyways, as I was working on this, I had another batch drying. It had dried completely before I had a chance to scrape it into a ball, so I added a little more iso, then scraped it to one side, and left it outside to finish drying the second time.  I left town for the day, and it decided to rain, filling my drying tray with water!  My dark brown tar became a milky light brown color.  I poured off the water and left it in the tray.  It is still a creamy light brown color.  Is this okay?  Is there a process to extract the moisture or is that even necessary?


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 22, 2013)

Low heat on an electric griddle should help evap the h2o.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 22, 2013)

Not much here and it is hard to see the creamy light brown appearance.  I got all of the little chunks together.  Will allow to dry some more today in the warm air.


----------



## VallejoReaper72 (Sep 23, 2013)

"Problem" solved!  I just lumped the light colored oil into a ball and worked it like taffy, squeezing all the water out as I folded it in on itself.  It got harder and turned out the darker brown I was expecting.  Instead of using keif to harden it up this time I think I will leave this as a softer ball.  The harder hash is difficult to work with in my vape pen and I am thinking a softer wax will be easier to vape.


----------

